

Study: 39% of Kids Believe Everything They Read Online - cwan
http://newsfeed.time.com/2010/10/05/study-39-of-kids-believe-everything-they-read-online/

======
noahth
1 point for irony. But seriously, this is a FUD headline. The statement that
39% of kids surveyed agree with is: "The information I find online is always
correct."

It's no stretch that this statement allows for children to silently consider
it to be assessing their own assessment skills - easy to translate to "I know
not everything online is true, but _I_ know how to find the accurate stuff."

I wouldn't be surprised if some of the children who answered yes were thinking
of the question in those terms.

------
nostrademons
Why should I believe this? Just because I read it online?

